# Addictions--so Hard!



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes, they are hard on the family, friends, etc. but they are so hard on the one afflicted!  I have had to deal with many in my lifetime.  I have beat gambling and smoking, but other ones still loom.  There are many ways to approach this problem but most always say complete abstinence from the problem.  I have quit gambling for probably 20 years now, and smoking for 7 mos. and I have also beat the pain pill addiction for several years.  I once was abstinent from alcohol for 20 years!  Food is another one and probably the hardest one since we all have to eat.

What are your experiences with these problems?

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/323465.php


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2019)

Sweets & gun powder were my only two addictions.
I don't shoot as often now, but 10 years ago, it was nothing to get to the range with 450 rounds that I made myself (for practice and competition) & leave with only empty shells & sore wrists.

Well, diabetes & obesity pretty much took care of the sweets & I don't have the wrists & steady hold I used to have.  But I still drool when I walk past a bakery......


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm very fortunate that I don't have an addictive personality... but I can easily eat chocolate without being checked if I'm not careful !!

Kudos to you @Ruthanne for breaking the habit of more serious addictions, it must have been very difficult


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2019)

Smoking for me....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

Smoking for me also, hope to beat it one of these days, Quite for nearly a year, but lost the battle, and started smoking again. But need to try again...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2019)

Booze was easy, smoking was tough, food is and always will be a problem.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Smoking for me also, hope to beat it one of these days, Quite for nearly a year, but lost the battle, and started smoking again. But need to try again...



Keep at it and eventually, you will find a way that works for you.

_“Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up.”_ ― Thomas A. Edison 

_“I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.”_ ― Thomas A. Edison


----------



## Judycat (Aug 2, 2019)

Sweets for me. Quit smoking many years ago. It is a difficult one because there are so many behaviors linked to smoking. What I did was become determined never to touch another cigarette, no matter what.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 2, 2019)

I was a functional alcoholic.  I got drunk every night and then went to work on time and functioning OK the next day....for 23 years.  I've been sober for 18 years.
Every night I eat a bar of milk chocolate in bed as I read a book and every morning I drink 3 or 4 cups of coffee.  But those are two habits I accept comfortably.  My health is good, I'm not overweight, my diet is sensible and I get exercise every day......the doctor says he's got no objections to it.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Smoking for me also, hope to beat it one of these days, Quite for nearly a year, but lost the battle, and started smoking again. But need to try again...



Mike, have you tried Chantix? That's what got me over the hump on the cancer sticks 12 years ago, haven't touched one since.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 2, 2019)

No addictions. 

I never could understand how anyone, with even half a brain, could start smoking, especially in the last forty years, when the evidence was very clear on the negative effects of doing so. Kids who start smoking, now, are stupid, no two ways about it, no excuses accepted. 

I do know that there are possible genetic predispositions for certain addictions, so, my above assertions notwithstanding, I try to understand those who are alcoholics, drug abusers, sex addicts, etc.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> No addictions.
> 
> *I never could understand how anyone, with even half a brain, could start smoking, *especially in the last forty years, when the evidence was very clear on the negative effects of doing so. Kids who start smoking, now, are stupid, no two ways about it, no excuses accepted.



Most smokers start when they're teenagers, I haven't met many teenagers with half a brain including myself when I was a teen. I started smoking when I was 16 years old because it was the cool thing to do. The very small part of my brain I was using for cognitive thought in my teens wasn't thinking about the negative effects of smoking, nor did it care. Most of my friends and my girlfriend at the time were smokers. Peer pressure plays a huge role in smoking, drinking and most other stupid things a teenager does, common sense unfortunately doesn't.


----------



## 911 (Aug 2, 2019)

There are more types of addictions that most people could even imagine. I have also known “online gaming” to be an addiction. Personally, I have dealt with many substance abuse addicts, meaning both drugs and alcohol. There is no worse addict acting out than having to deal with a Heroin addict that truly believes that he is indestructible.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> Most smokers start when they're teenagers, I haven't met many teenagers with half a brain including myself when I was a teen. I started smoking when I was 16 years old because it was the cool thing to do. The very small part of my brain I was using for cognitive thought in my teens wasn't thinking about the negative effects of smoking, nor did it care. Most of my friends and my girlfriend at the time were smokers. Peer pressure plays a huge role in smoking, drinking and most other stupid things a teenager does, common sense unfortunately doesn't.




I tried many times to quit smoking in the 27 years I did smoke but for whatever reason it didn't work. Thankfully my Dr told me about Chantix when it first came on the market in 2006/2007. I gave it a try and haven't touched a smoke since.


----------



## 911 (Aug 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> Most smokers start when they're teenagers, I haven't met many teenagers with half a brain including myself when I was a teen. I started smoking when I was 16 years old because it was the cool thing to do. The very small part of my brain I was using for cognitive thought in my teens wasn't thinking about the negative effects of smoking, nor did it care. Most of my friends and my girlfriend at the time were smokers. Peer pressure plays a huge role in smoking, drinking and most other stupid things a teenager does, common sense unfortunately doesn't.



I never smoked, but when I was in high school, I worked on a very large farm in the summer and that put me around a lot of grown men. One afternoon, it started raining, pouring down in buckets. Most of us were waiting it out in the one barn. One of the men took out his pouch of chewing tobacco and offered a chew to anyone that wanted it. A few took it, but I turned it down. Of course, the other guy’s started coaxing me to take just a pinch. 

Well, I didn’t want to look weak or be called yellow, so I took a small chew of Mail Pouch. As I chewed it, I thought to myself that it tasted awful, but I kept chewing. When it came time to spit, I spit, but some still goes down the pipe. I started to get nauseated and they knew it, so the laughing and kidding started. One guy told me that I would get used to it. I thought no way am I doing this again and I didn’t.


----------



## 911 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have heard a lot of former smokers tell me that Chantix worked for them. Doesn’t insurance pay for it?


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 2, 2019)

I tried chewing tobacco, once, out of stupidity and curiosity. After gagging, and nearly throwing up, that was it. I was 14.

I did smoke cigars and pipes, never inhaling, but as soon as I started getting canker sores, after smoking them, I quit, for good.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2019)

911 said:


> I have heard a lot of former smokers tell me that Chantix worked for them. Doesn’t insurance pay for it?



When I used Chantix back in 2006/2007 it was not covered by insurance. Chantix cost me about the same as what I was spending on cigarettes at that time, I was smoking a pack a day at about $4 per pack back then (if I remember correctly), or about $120 per month, so it really didn't affect me financially at that time. I'm not sure if it is covered now. You would think the insurances companies would be jumping at the chance to put it in their coverage.

I wish I had tried chewing tobacco instead of ciggs, I never would have gotten hooked. That crap is downright nasty!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

Quit smoking. 
No other addictions, thank goodness.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 2, 2019)

Tired, achy, bored ...if I'm emotionally or physically off kilter, carbs are my drug of choice.


----------



## Trade (Aug 2, 2019)

Back when I was going through my divorce I went to therapy for a while and the shrink gave me this test and when she gave me the results she said I scored very low on the addictive personality part. So I guess that's a good thing. But then when I look at how much time I piss away on the internet I'm not so sure. 

And then there's coffee. If I don't get my coffee right away in the morning things can turn ugly real fast.


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I tried chewing tobacco, once, out of stupidity and curiosity. After gagging, and nearly throwing up, that was it. I was 14.
> 
> I did smoke cigars and pipes, never inhaling, but as soon as I started getting canker sores, after smoking them, I quit, for good.


Well, that's interesting - after reading your previous (holier-than-thou) post - #11.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 2, 2019)

Change is hard. An addiction is part of ones life for so long wether detrimental or not will be hard to eliminate or alter. There's a reasons for sayings like 'Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed'. This is one of the reasons many drugs addict can just quit. It's the culture and routine that are just as addicting as the substance. In some respects life is simple because one goal, get high is their sole focus.

For an experiment trying getting up on a different side of the bed see if you even remember to try it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 2, 2019)

win231 said:


> Well, that's interesting - after reading your previous (holier-than-thou) post - #11.


I was referring to cigarettes, in post #11.


----------



## rgp (Aug 2, 2019)

First off .... What is addiction ? / being addicted ? I mean if the little white pill makes the pain go away? I believe we will all take the little white pill. Is that addiction? I take Indomethacin & Tylenol, they only take the edge off .... but I'm not giving them up. Am I addicted ?

I used to smoke 20yrs ago, doc said ya outta quit ... so i did. Never really 'longed' for them after. 10 yrs later doc said, ya outta cut back on booze/beer. So I did .... I'm good with that also. About 5yrs later the med community TV adverts said we should cut back on anything with taste   . I'm starting too reject that crap 

Thing is, after all this behaving ....... nothing really has improved.

I might just get myself a couple a stogies & a fifth for tonight !


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2019)

To everyone--addictions can be insidious and relentless and I feel for you.  They have caused so much suffering for me.  Mental anguish to say the least.  It's not so easy to just put one down as it seems to be a brain quirk.  Yet, striving to feel better can be a good motivator, for me at least.


----------



## charry (Aug 2, 2019)

i think i have addiction  gene .........but saying that , i ve conquered smoking , drinking and an eating disorder...so i guess im strong !!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 2, 2019)

Food and I'm sure I am addicted to Ambien. I have such problems sleeping mainly from my achy knees and reading well into the early morning which is my own fault. I can't take meds for my knees because it bothers my stomach,  I did cut back to half the dosage so that's something.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 2, 2019)

Coffee and in my working years it would be coffee along with the newspaper. It would be early at work with my breakfast and those two things.  I'm no longer hooked on reading a newspaper every morning, but I need coffee first thing when I get up. You know you're addicted when you get agitated without having something your psyche and body is craving.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Coffee and in my working years it would be coffee along with the newspaper. It would be early at work with my breakfast and those two things.  I'm no longer hooked on reading a newspaper every morning, but I need coffee first thing when I get up. You know you're addicted when you get agitated without having something your psyche and body is craving.


I totally understand.


----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2019)

rgp said:


> First off .... What is addiction ? / being addicted ? I mean if the little white pill makes the pain go away? I believe we will all take the little white pill. Is that addiction? I take Indomethacin & Tylenol, they only take the edge off .... but I'm not giving them up. Am I addicted ?
> 
> I used to smoke 20yrs ago, doc said ya outta quit ... so i did. Never really 'longed' for them after. 10 yrs later doc said, ya outta cut back on booze/beer. So I did .... I'm good with that also. About 5yrs later the med community TV adverts said we should cut back on anything with taste   . I'm starting too reject that crap
> 
> ...


A doctor who gives the usual "Cut back" advice is just doing what he's paid to do; he probably knows most of his advice won't make a difference, but the whole idea is to make you "feel like you saw a doctor."  Many doctors who advise their patient to "cut back on drinking," drink more than their patients.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2019)

This song applies:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2019)

Another song applies:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2019)

rgp said:


> First off .... What is addiction ? / being addicted ? I mean if the little white pill makes the pain go away? I believe we will all take the little white pill. Is that addiction? I take Indomethacin & Tylenol, they only take the edge off .... but I'm not giving them up. Am I addicted ?
> 
> I used to smoke 20yrs ago, doc said ya outta quit ... so i did. Never really 'longed' for them after. 10 yrs later doc said, ya outta cut back on booze/beer. So I did .... I'm good with that also.* About 5yrs later the med community TV adverts said we should cut back on anything with taste  . I'm starting too reject that crap
> 
> ...



I had three close friends that enjoyed drinking, smoking, nightlife, etc... and decided that way of life was just a part of who they were.  All three are dead now but they lived the life they chose and identified with.  IMO there is nothing wrong with that and it may have some advantages over those of us that have cleaned up our act and now worry about how we will manage the last few fairly useless years of our lives.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had three close friends that enjoyed drinking, smoking, nightlife, etc... and decided that way of life was just a part of who they were.  All three are dead now but they lived the life they chose and identified with.  IMO there is nothing wrong with that and it may have some advantages over those of us that have cleaned up our act and now worry about how we will manage the last few fairly useless years of our lives.


I see your point.  The point I make is being miserably addicted and alive-don't know anyone who wants to live with that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had three close friends that enjoyed drinking, smoking, nightlife, etc... and decided that way of life was just a part of who they were.  All three are dead now but they lived the life they chose and identified with.  IMO there is nothing wrong with that and it may have some advantages over those of us that have cleaned up our act and now worry about how we will manage the last few fairly useless years of our lives.


On the other hand been thinking more about your post and it may be a very good idea..but then I live in de..nial!  Yet, sounds good to me at this point in my life.  I don't have that many years left.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2019)

IMO there is no right or wrong way to live or die.

We all have to make the choices that we feel best define our own needs and values.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO there is no right or wrong way to live or die.
> 
> We all have to make the choices that we feel best define our own needs and values.


Thank you and bless you Bea!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 2, 2019)

Trade said:


> Back when I was going through my divorce I went to therapy for a while and the shrink gave me this test and when she gave me the results she said I scored very low on the addictive personality part. So I guess that's a good thing. But then when I look at how much time I piss away on the internet I'm not so sure.
> 
> And then there's coffee. If I don't get my coffee right away in the morning things can turn ugly real fast.
> 
> View attachment 73709


Hey that’s a picture of me before I drink my coffee! LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2019)

Smoking was the main addiction I had, started as a teen and enjoyed it for 15 years until I quit cold turkey.  I didn't do it to be cool, I tried a couple of my older brother's Marlboro reds, and like the taste and relaxing feel.  My mother preached to me about how they were cancer sticks and nails to my coffin, but I really didn't care at the time.

Took several times to quit for good, and only when I was ready to do it was I successful.  I quit because I was only around 30, and I was getting out of breath climbing stairs and had a lot of congestion in my lungs in the mornings.  I really think people can only quit any bad habit when they want to do it, not for anyone else.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 28, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Tired, achy, bored ...if I'm emotionally or physically off kilter, carbs are my drug of choice.


Same for me Annie and we both know we feel much better after those treats, mentally, but physically they're the worst for our bodies, yikes, lol....


----------

